# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  ~~~Dreamguy1515's WorkBook~~~

## dreamguy1515

Hey guys, I am Dreamguy, don't mind the name I didn't think I was going to stay here when I joined in April. Well, when I joined, a week after I joined I had my first LD, then a day after i had another, then 3 days after i had a 15min LD! Well after that I lost all my abilities to dream :/. I quit for the summer and now I am back. I started a week ago and I will update my workbook accordingly. Hopefully I can get a LD this week  :tongue2: .

I will be updating my workbook for the 7 days that I didn't.

----------


## dreamguy1515

Started reading Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming hopefully to give me a refresher course in LDing.

Did my mantras before going to bed and had the following dream: "The Band and Party Demon"

Dream started out while my brother and I were driving in separate cars. I ran a red light badly while there was a cop right there. Luckily he was distracted with some girls, who were climbing through his window. After the light turned green my brother followed. We were driving across a bridge and he disappeared. I appeared in a auditorium playing a wooden flute, which is weird because I play bass clarinet. I was amazing at playing it and i was ab libing. I left the auditorium and appeared up stairs in a house putting the instrument away. I was very lethargic and was taking forever to do anything, not the first time this has happened in a dream. The teacher was mad and I apologized. We left. 

I came back later riding a boat, as the house for whatever reason was on an island. I jumped off the boat and swam to the house. My family was there celebrating 3 birthdays, mine, my brother's, and some girl. I got a peace of each  cake and i remembering it tasting really good. We then went swimming in the pool. There was some pet komodo dragon swimming with us  ::o: ? A song came on and i started swimming in rhythm with the girl. 

I left the house and came back. The house was now on my neighborhood street and i was driving my mom's van. There was a horrible storm and it was pouring(later found out there was a horrible storm that night.) There was some evil demon scarring people in the house. We went inside and went to a armory. I grabbed an arctic skinned Ak-47 and a katana, set that down and got a knife instead. We decided to use hand signs because the demon good shape himself into anyone and we might tell him our plans. I saw a friend and stupidly told him our plan. He turned into the demon and started attacking me. I then threw the knife at him and it fell. I started stabbing and punching him. Dream ends....

Good dream  :tongue2:

----------


## dreamguy1515

So far the book has been very informative. Started using a RC check list, that i do a RC on different events throughout the week. Been doing random RC also, 

Said my mantras before going to bead and had the dream: "The Zombie Apocalypse"  

Dream started out in a house, and I had a shotgun. I ran into a room and killed all the zombies in it. The door was broken open and zombies came in. I killed them and i saw a friend from school. She disappeared and I ran into the bathroom and locked the door. Turns out she was half naked in there haha. I told her to chill and tried to come onto her but she pushed me away. Damn  :Sad:  . I said there are zombies outside and what would you do if you had one day to live, I gave her a massage and she said wait till tomorrow, well she dies that day. lol. 

I left and came into a open field. I had a crazy idea to build a restaurant. I started spawning stuff and made the restaurant. Floors were wooden and granite, and i had some mexican install electricity. I invited people and we had a party. I was mad so i tried to hit my little brother (idk) and missed, I hit a bird cage and knocked it over and said sorry. When they were leaving i found and excavator and had to move my recently spawned car with it so they could leave. Dream ends....

Weird dream but it was a long one.

----------


## dreamguy1515

Still reading the book, it is interesting. Still doing them RC  :tongue2:  

Mantras then sleep. Only fragments tonight, but hey I had those 3 fragments  :tongue2: 

Playing minecraft with friends.

Admiring a girl in band

Shopping at a store and eating bologna 

Weird hahaha.

----------


## dreamguy1515

About finished with that book, it has been good. Need to find something else to read haha. Still no LD :/. My goal is to have one by Friday (9-1).

Started a different mantra, saying I will have a LD for 5min then going to bed. 

Dream: Visiting the natives with today's technology.

Dream started out on the open sea, visiting the natives in the New World. Probably because of AP U.S. History haha. We landed and the natives were having a religious ceremony. We pulled out digital cameras and started taking pictures. The natives were amazed. We showed them how to use them and they were shocked. I then went upstairs in some house and saw a little indian girl sitting by her self. I showed her how to use the camera and she thanked me.

Dream: Pool side beach. 

Dream started out on a beach and there were 2 girls having sex (boy my mind is perverted haha) All of us left and walked to a pool which was in bad condition, we swam for a little and came back later. The pool was now clean and there was a huge huge water slide that we slid down a lot.  

2 dreams tonight, i am proud  :tongue2:

----------


## dreamguy1515

Finished the book yesterday, it was good. Still attempting to LD haha.

Dream: F.E.A.R. Girl

I was riding on train to somewhere i did not know. The train was destroyed and I appeared laying on the ground on concrete. The girl from fear sowed up and i became lucid for a few seconds, i made her be nice to me then i lost lucidity and the dream continued. She was the older version of her, but she was wearing the little girls cloths. For whatever reason we made out (what the hell) and she said i was a bad kisser (fuck u i am good hahaha) I was teleported to a crystal world (not sure if a 2nd dream or the same one) the landscape was amazing, it was like on the moon but there were gems and crystals everywhere. i almost fell of the planet and i grabbed the edge of a bottomless waterfall, i saw a black widow and was scared (common fear in nightmares). Dream ended....

----------


## dreamguy1515

I am on a camp out now so I will be very tired. Last night was the first night. I had a good dream about death and destruction, and water. Seems most of my dreams have something to do with water (dream sign find!) Still no true LD.

Dream: The tornado in South America.

(To start i think i have had this dream before, couple years ago i think. It is not the first time i have had the same dream twice) Dream started out riding on a bus through a small village in South America. Tornadoes started going down everywhere and the city was thrown into chaos. We pulled into a house and went it. The house was destroyed and we were left unscathed. The tornadoes were gone but insurgents were closing in on the city. My brother and I got guns and fought off most of them. Dream ends.....

My brother is in most of my dreams, but he doesn't remember any dreams. Possibly shared dreaming xD? just kidding haha.

----------


## dreamguy1515

Ok, the date that this is posted is the correct day for this work book  entry. I was just getting caught up on this so i could start officially. Hands are sore now, but whatever. Another good night sleep camping and I had a good dream. 

Fragment: "First person shooter"

I was just shooting people like in a video game don't remember much. 


Dream: "The Beautiful Island With an Ugly Secret" This is a really long dream to type up >__>

What i think were the winners of the first fragment were brought over on a ship for winning. We pulled in on an island. It was the most beautiful island i have ever seen. With crystal clear water, and the sun coming up, the sky was rich with red, blue, orange, purple. It was fantastic. The guide said go an explore the island as you wish. Jesse, my brother, and I went off ahead and started looking at stuff. The dream seemed to be post apocalyptic because everything was abandoned and we were the only people. I came across my old teachers class room (no clue why) she was redecorating. 

Anyway we set off to an old village which was abandoned. We needed supplies for the trip so my mind made a outdoors store for us haha. We went in and drank a lot of water. We grabbed back packs, cantines, i remember specifically grabbing a lighter then putting it back to grab one called "The Big Red Lighter" which shot it's flame 6" out hahah. We grabbed a lot, except a tent (silly us). We then herd movement and saw enemies looking for people. I knew this island was too good to be true, we were being hunted. We made a break for it too a small lake, Jesse was shot down. There were people riding on jet skis and an inflatable raft with no paddle or motor(great). we threw a man off the raft and started paddling with hands and feet. My brother was pulled out and started to be drowned. I jumped out and saved him just in time. My dad came in and woke me up (damn u!!) I Attempted to WILD for 20min, but had no success 

Oh well, maybe LD tomorrow  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!  :smiley:  What goals do you have in mind? If you got any questions to ask, ask away  :smiley:

----------


## dreamguy1515

Hopefully one LD in the next 3 days  :tongue2:  i should be able to. I just need to make sure i recognize my dream sign

----------


## hashmash89

Welcome to the class dreamguy! This is a super helpful way of getting your ld techniques down  ::D:

----------


## dreamguy1515

Meh, no dreams last night that I could remember,attempted to WILD again in the morning with no sucess. Maybe LD tonight  :smiley: 

Side note, feels like I am lowing enthusiasm to LD again, let's hope I can stay through with this.

----------


## nito89

*Don't worry, must be the time of year, everyone's recall seems to be bad atm! Don't worry.*

----------


## Matte87

Yeah man don't give up! Focus on the goal and visualize yourself doing it during the day. I find that thinking about awesome stuff I've done in previous lucids helps alot with motivation. Get on chat on Thursday and I promise you, you'll feel more motivated! Keep it up and good luck man!

----------


## dreamguy1515

Haha, thanks guys. That helped :p

----------


## dreamguy1515

YESS! Lucid dream last night!!!!! So happy, I just relaxed and didn't put a lot of pressure on my self before going to bed. It was instantaneous lucidity, do to all the weird stuff that was happening in the dream. I.e. had a dog that wasn't mine, all my friends were walking in down town, and dad just left me alone xD. Woke up at 2:06 and wrote down the dream, didn't want to forget it. Also it was 5min of lucidity in a 20min long dream (estimating time) Below is the dream.

Fragments: Helped a girl i like play piano, and, saw a fight on a phone in my class room (guy punched one guy, the other one just slapped him back, the other guy dropped the guy who slapped him hahaha)

Dream: Down Town.

Dream started in down town in my state. (never been down town before lol) And my dad just left me there for whatever reason. I was walking around trying to find my way back when I saw a scooter with the keys in it. I contemplated weather to take it or not, but decided against it... kept seeing my friends everywhere hmm..... I had a dog with me that just died (not even my dog what the heck is with this) and i was trying to figure a way to save it (idk why, sad that it was dead, but there was nothing i could do) and got in a taxi (never rode in a taxi before, what the hell brain figure out i am dreaming already) The taxi crashed, or broke down, and i got out. i saw my mom, and 2 of her friends riding in a super short bus. I ignored got on the bus and went to a subway and got on. (state doesn't even have a sub way) oh wait. I AM DREAMING!!!! Reality checks and stabilization to keep in, not once did i think about my body in bed. To increase visualization all i did was stare at an object intently and remind my self that i am dreaming. Any way to help to know that i was in a dream, i stripped naked (no clue why) and i forgot what i wanted to do in my first LD (shit) all i could remember was me and Raspberry talking about changing sex in a dream, well i tried to do that, and had no success. (i had no dream control in this LD, need to work on that lol) I went over and conversed with dream characters (didn't seem to care that I was naked lol) Stabilized some more and walked around on the sub. (went with the plot, not always so good) i looked behind me and i saw lava bust out the ceiling and start flooding towards us. We fell down a hole and popped up in a warp hole in some city. an announcer said "what will happen next, wait till tomorrow and find out"  i was like oh shit, i am waking up! I was awake before i could do anything..

Side note: Due to the lack of dreams yesterday, i can't help but have a vague memory of having the first part of that dream yesterday. Could this be a dream series  ::D: ?

Question of the day: How can i increase my dream control so I can do stuff  :tongue2: 

Thanks for reading today's dream,
Dreamguy1515

Goals: 
Activate all 5 senses. 4 senses in this dream, no taste  :tongue2: .
Interact with the environment.

----------


## dreamguy1515

Oh well, slacked off yesterday and didn't do any RC or stuff like that, no dreams for me haha. Back to doing them  :tongue2:

----------


## hashmash89

Awesome job going lucid dreamguy! Sounded like a lot of fun. I cracked up so hard when you randomly stripped naked, pretty hilarious, i gotta do that in my next lucid dream  :tongue2:  Got pretty crazy when the lava started flooding the sub, and i love the tv ending to the dream, "wait til tomorrow to find out" LOL

I understand slacking the day after a lucid, no biggie, hopefully youll get a rem rebound tonight, hopefully another lucid  ::D:  Good luck man!

----------


## Matte87

Very nice job on getting lucid!  :smiley:  Aw you were so close to getting all five senses down. I actually might have to re-write that goal to activate only three senses... Yeah I'm going to actually since no one has completed it yet. Congratulations! *** for activating senses, and *** for interacting with the enviroment.

----------


## dreamguy1515

Oh so I did interact with the environment, thought that it meant like nature lol

----------


## dreamguy1515

No dreams once again  ::|:  only a fragment of me walking through puddles with bricks on my feet. What happened to my dream recall D: ?

----------


## hashmash89

No worries man i think we are all still having some trouble getting it on track. I think right now, everyones recall is fluctuating, itll come back before long  ::D:

----------


## dreamguy1515

Guys, something weird happened last night, no clue how to explain what happened. I will describe it as a super-vivid-false-awakening-lucid-dream. Like, my subconscious new i was dreaming and controlled the dream. Guys, it would auto adjust the clarity, so it was real as life. I did all the things i wanted to do. I swam, went to an icy mountain, FLEW EVERYWHERE!!! I went and put my hand over fire, it actually burned. I then started to wake up, but it wasn't me waking up in real life. It was a false awakening. The dream corrected it  self and i went on flying. Everything was so real and vivid. I felt everything. I talked to people, had all my senses, except taste, activated. It was crazy. What do I make of this, i wasn't actually lucid, but it seemed like i was.

----------


## Matte87

Man that sounds weird, but also sounds like an amazing dream! You sure you just don't remember the particular moment you realised you were in a dream? Were your actions lucid like?

----------


## hashmash89

It sounds like you were lucid to me!  ::D:  That is one awesome dream!

----------


## dreamguy1515

Okay matte87, everything about it was lucid actions, I stabilized, increase clarity, felt my self waking up (false awakening) and continued to push through. I spawned fire, changed the landscape, flew over water, swam in water. A^Roxx said i was dreaming about lucid dreaming xD... but there was no point where i realized that i was dreaming.





> It sounds like you were lucid to me!  That is one awesome dream!



Nope, i never had the realization moment lol

----------


## Matte87

Then it was just an awesome dream in which you had awesome control. Still very nice  :smiley:

----------


## dreamguy1515

Guess so, anyway, i burnt my had on fire hahaha

----------


## dreamguy1515

I had a dream last night, but when I woke up, I lost all memory of it, need to increase my ability to remember dreams again  ::|:  oh well..


Oh and i believe I complete the week 1-2 goals though  ::D:

----------


## dreamguy1515

I finally had a dream last night! Before going to bed i cleared my mind and concentrated on dreaming, and ignored everything else. When i woke up i was able to remember my dream.

Dream doesn't really have a story line so no name  :tongue2:  :

Dream started at my house and i was talking to a girl i know. I guess i wanted to see if i could take control of her so i tried to jump into her head. Well, it kinda worked. I phased out and whatever i told her to do, she did it, I told her to walk around and do stuff and it was fun  :tongue2: . I then stopped and we went outside. I started flapping my wings like a bird and i started flying around (why does my brain never realize i am dreaming  ::|:  ). It was fun  :tongue2: . When i stopped i went inside to change to go to a water park. I went to throw my pants away (later returned to get them because i realized my mistake) and my dog was in the trash can D: . i took him out and went and asked who the hell put him in the trash. I scolded the person who answered. I then went to a water park. Right before i got on, i realized i was still wearing normal cloths and didn't have a swim suit, or towel. Now i am going to be wet and uncomfortable for the rest of the day. I slid down the slide anyway, and luckily they had a towel station so i could dry off. The dream ended  :tongue2: 

Yay  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

What a random dream. You should cherish those control dreams even though you're not lucid. You can actually train lucid powers in a non lucid, because you recall doing it before. Keep it up!  :smiley:

----------


## dreamguy1515

Yeah, very random  :tongue2: . How can i train my self to realize i am dreaming in those dreams that are so obvious?

----------


## Matte87

Do your reality checks more thourougly and question your reality more often. Perhaps if you experience certain things often make them into a dreamsign.

----------


## dreamguy1515

Usually anything with water (hence water park) and flying..........every  dream has water though lol

----------


## dreamguy1515

I had a dream but i don't remember what it was about. oh well

----------


## Matte87

Don't give up! New tasks will be assigned tomorrow. Try to get on chat if you can.

----------


## hashmash89

Dude thats crazy, im always dreaming about water and water parks as well. Wonder if it means anything...

----------


## dreamguy1515

Sorry i didn't update yesterday. I had a dream yesterday and today, but i didn't write them down quick enough so i lost recall. Meh..

----------


## dreamguy1515

When do i need to be on chat?

----------


## Matte87

Ah don't worry about it. Skipping a few times isn't going to hurt your recall that much. The chat will be held at 20.00 GMT+2. If you want to compare times, it's 17.18 as I'm posting it. So in exactly 2 hours and 42 minutes.

*EDIT*

Chat finished, make sure you check it out in the Chat thread. Also vote on the poll I just posted. I hope you like this week's tasks  :smiley:

----------


## Crow360

> Sorry i didn't update yesterday. I had a dream yesterday and today, but i didn't write them down quick enough so i lost recall. Meh..



That sucks! I usually spend a good minute or so remembering the dream and letting it sink in before writing them down, but that is just me. Good luck with getting your recall up.

----------


## dreamguy1515

Meh had a really long dream last night, didn't right down in time though, had to get up. I think stress in life is causing my recall to go down. Advice on what to do?

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by dreamguy1515


Meh had a really long dream last night, didn't right down in time though, had to get up. I think stress in life is causing my recall to go down. Advice on what to do?



Well, actually writing your dreams down helps 

If your stressed out its not going to be good in any way. Maybe take a short break so you have less things to think about?*

----------


## Matte87

Yeah stress is a real recall killer. I'm having the same problem as you  :Sad:  But writing the dreams down (even if not on DV) is good. I hope it gets better soon!

----------

